# O5 Tacoma DC getting Sno-Way 12/14



## BenHD

Any advice on things I should do to my truck or look for in this plow. New plow from Sno-Way: 7'6" with down pressure and remote....for use in my own driveway and possibly a couple neighbors. Install is this Friday. My truck is the SR5 DC SB with Jeraco Cap. I have ok Yoko's for now, plan to get some Toyo Open Country A/T's soon. Driveway is on mountain side and over 600'. I am going with this, but wondering if any one else has similar plow setup on Tacoma. Or other plows on Tacoma's and how the Tacoma pushes snow. Only look for 05 & newer....tons out there on older models. Thanks....


----------



## vtzdriver

I have a Fisher Homesteader on my 06 TRD extended.

It's great for plowing! The area below the wipers can get caked with ice quickly while plowing if it's cold.

I am running Cooper Discoverer studded snows.


----------



## BenHD

*had new sno-way installed yesterday*

Installer was able to move me up 1 day...just in time for first of two big storms to hit new england states.....works great....hit a nice job cleaning my driveway...love the remote


----------



## firebug130

I run a 6.5 steel Meyer plow on my 99 Tacoma with no problem. The sno way should be a better match for your truck though. Good Luck with it.


----------



## Yaz

Good luck with your new setup. What town are you in?


----------



## toby4492

BenHD;455712 said:


> Installer was able to move me up 1 day...just in time for first of two big storms to hit new england states.....works great....hit a nice job cleaning my driveway...love the remote


Ben,

Congratulations on your purchase. With all that snow out there you should really give it a good test this weekend. 

We at Sno-Way appreciate your business. Spread the word!!


----------



## BenHD

Hi All,
I'm in Jaffrey...Mt Monadnock is right across the road. I see it everyday!!! We got plenty of snow over the last 4 days. About 20-22" I hear, wind makes it hard to measure. The Sno-Way plow was awesome, I love the remote!!!! Maybe a rear hitch sander next year!!!! That first 50-60 feet of drive near the road are a bear to plow. I had better luck pushing it all to the bottom then backing up the drive and repeat. Once I had it clear I was able to push some across the road and some side to side of my drive...not an easy location...just after corner and the slope of my drive make side way pushes difficult...uphill side of blade touches ground first, had to angle and leave up slightly to accomplish....pushing up the drive not happening for that area! Need to add some weight in the bed. Very happy with my purchase!!


----------



## toby4492

BenHD;458831 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm in Jaffrey...Mt Monadnock is right across the road. I see it everyday!!! We got plenty of snow over the last 4 days. About 20-22" I hear, wind makes it hard to measure. The Sno-Way plow was awesome, I love the remote!!!! Very happy with my purchase!!


Welcome to the Sno-Way family. 

Happy Holidays,


----------



## MOWBIZZ

BenHD;458831 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm in Jaffrey...Mt Monadnock is right across the road. I see it everyday!!! We got plenty of snow over the last 4 days. About 20-22" I hear, wind makes it hard to measure. The Sno-Way plow was awesome, I love the remote!!!! Maybe a rear hitch sander next year!!!! That first 50-60 feet of drive near the road are a bear to plow. I had better luck pushing it all to the bottom then backing up the drive and repeat. Once I had it clear I was able to push some across the road and some side to side of my drive...not an easy location...just after corner and the slope of my drive make side way pushes difficult...uphill side of blade touches ground first, had to angle and leave up slightly to accomplish....pushing up the drive not happening for that area! Need to add some weight in the bed. Very happy with my purchase!!


Hmmmm....seems like you have a rather steep apron to the beginning of your driveway...I notice the same thing on some of my residentials...just open it up with the plow raised then attack it from the bottom or top straight on...works for me...I'm on the other side of the state in Salem...oh yeah...I have a SnoWay too...a 29 series.


----------



## BenHD

Thanks, Yeah it works best pushing down, my Tacoma may be a little light in the ass end for pushing up in this area....I tried to go up the drive with blade raised about 2", but only could get 1/2 way up this initial slope. I think I will continue to push down the drive these last 50-60 feet. Talked with several local plow guys, one guy plowed my driveway about 30 years ago when he was 18. He did it with an old Jeep, he said he had to back drag the first 50 feet when it was real deep. Maybe someday I can have that part of the drive re-worked...go thing my wife and son have all-wheel drives!!!


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

BenHD;452765 said:


> New plow from Sno-Way: 7'6" with down pressure and remote....for use in my own driveway...


BenHD,
Post some pictures for us, of your truck with the plow on it.


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

vtzdriver;452843 said:


> I have a Fisher Homesteader on my 06 TRD extended.


vtzdriver,
Can you post some pictures of your truck with the plow on it?


----------



## vtzdriver

PA-plow-at-home;465235 said:


> vtzdriver,
> Can you post some pictures of your truck with the plow on it?


Here are a couple of shots:


----------



## Patssfan

toby4492;457372 said:


> Ben,
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase. With all that snow out there you should really give it a good test this weekend.
> 
> We at Sno-Way appreciate your business. Spread the word!!


Tom,

How is one of these Sno-way's on a Limited Slip Sport long bed Tacoma?

I've got a setup using a TMP Meyer on a 94 Ranger, that I am looking to sell after the season. I had hoped to switch it to the Tacoma, but it it doesn't look possible.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

Old Thread, but I'd look for a Snoway 22. I'd get Timbrens done, and thats it.


----------



## basher

Patssfan;711748 said:


> How is one of these Sno-way's on a Limited Slip Sport long bed Tacoma?.


Have done a number of them. Nice match, the truck handles the plow well.


----------



## VTDave

BenHD, Nice-looking setup. I plow with an 05 Access Cab Tacoma 4cyl. I do almost all my plowing in low range. I also added a Detroit TrueTrac rear differential and studded Nokian tires. Now the truck is unstoppable. But I agree, the Taco isn't the best for pushing uphill....


----------



## ffproulx

BenHD - where abouts in town do you live. I grew up there and my folks still live there. I am down here in VA now and just got dumped on with snow. I live on a private road and no one to plow it. No one down here has plows and our main road leading up to the private road was just plowed a couple hours ago, today, Monday - and it started snowing on Friday - we got 16 inches. Thinking about purchasing one to do our private road and maybe a few friends driveways. How is your truck holding up. I have an 05 double cab long bed that is lifted 3 inches sitting on 33's. Do you think the height increase would affect the plowing. Send me a PM if you want. Thanks


----------

